# Favourite/best/funniest catchphrases you've given your villagers



## Elise (Oct 22, 2014)

Post your best villager catchphrase creations here! I'm interested to know and maybe it will even give me some ideas.

My personal favourite is Rosie's current catchphrase, "I'm cute". It would probably be annoying if it was any other villager but Rosie pulls it off so well and I always smile when she says it.

Also while 'What Does the Fox Say?" was a thing, I changed most of my villagers catchphrases to sounds from the song. Eg "hatee-ho", "ring-ding", "aaaoooooooooo". Good times, hehe.


----------



## asuka (Oct 22, 2014)

i made stitches catchphrase 'i'm cute' as well :3 it was adorable, omg.
i also made jacques' catchphrase 'my queen'....i like it.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

Hail satan!


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 22, 2014)

My favs sayings are: 
Octavian greets me with "Holy squid!" and his catchphrase is "tentacool". 
Nibbles says hi with "Jump jump jump!" and her catchphrase is "squeee!" aww <3


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 22, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Hail satan!



Thats awesome! xD

I havent gotten too experimental, but I did make Flora say "I LOVE shrimp" at one point


----------



## piplupx3 (Oct 22, 2014)

I make punchy say potato.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 22, 2014)

Broffina's catchphrase is "i luv kfc"


----------



## kwark (Oct 22, 2014)

Astrid's catchphrase is "kangarude" cause that's what she is.


----------



## Story (Oct 22, 2014)

Tex's "we cool" comes to mind. He also sometimes saids "cool it" as a greeting. So he goes "Cool it...we cool?"
I have Frank, my cranky say "Hello young'n" and I have Molly say "Quackly" as a greeting. So Molly saids "Quackly...Quackidee" it is really quite cute. 

I also have the southerwestern themed Amelia say "buenos dias" and "amigo". 

Yeah, I'm not super clever, but meh.


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 22, 2014)

A friend of mine has Marshal talking like Ned Flanders. It is hilarious.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 22, 2014)

Joey-"buttquack"
Hamphrey-"bogart"
Tangy-"sunkist"
Bill-"jockstrap"
Tutu-"iceebear"
Jeremiah-"bullfrog"
Sheldon-"nutbar"
Quillson-"surfduck"
Puck-"goon"
Tabby-"teefus"
Zucker-"calamari"
Marshal-"rosebud"
Scoot-"zamboni"
Spork-"bacon"
Curly-"porkchop"
Truffles-"pignose"


----------



## Keen (Oct 22, 2014)

Boomer says BOOM!
Marina says Bloop! 

thats all I can think of that I changed. I use to have my old villagers make puns like Bunnie use to say You're no bunny


----------



## TehyaFaye (Oct 22, 2014)

Tangy's greeting is "Orange ya glad". I'm a terrible person.


----------



## lovebunny887 (Oct 22, 2014)

I made Pinky say TITANS! so now my other villagers are saying it too, also in my old town I made them say senpai


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 22, 2014)

"bruh" is Marshal's and I made Roald's "chisel dem" and "pec it".


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 22, 2014)

I made Lolly say "Here kitty." It's so cute <3


----------



## Dog (Oct 22, 2014)

kwark said:


> Astrid's catchphrase is "kangarude" cause that's what she is.



^ I love this, omg.

I've got Rosie saying "like, mew" as her catchphrase, and her greeting is "meowy-WOW!"

Although my favorite was definitely Marcel's... I just had his greeting and catchphrase as "..." (because he's a mime puppy).


----------



## moonchu (Oct 22, 2014)

i made rudy's 'weights up?' heh.


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 22, 2014)

Ankha - kneel oaf!
Chadder - slap me! (but I luvs him!)
Others -  my queen, my love, I'mawhiner, I'm cute, my goddess,

and others that I can't recall yet.  They also pick up each others, so randomly others are calling me their queen or saying to slap them.

I have too much caffeine sometimes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ankha - kneel oaf!
Chadder - slap me! (but I luvs him!)
Others -  my queen, my love, I'mawhiner, I'm cute, my goddess,

and others that I can't recall yet.  They also pick up each others, so randomly others are calling me their queen or saying to slap them.

I have too much caffeine sometimes.


----------



## Earl Grey (Oct 22, 2014)

I dont change their catchphrases but my friend made his say: 

I'M PREGNANT!, 
MOMMYYYY, 
I'M SCARED, 
WHO AM I?/WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 23, 2014)

I made peanut's beotch and biznitch because she took so freakin long to plot, lol. I'm terrible. Stitches says flashbob (no idea why I came up with that) and either my luv, or goddess  as does filbert. Static says snarfle. Chrissy says bubblegum. Bam says bamalicious. Marshal says marshmallow and really?!?! ( cuz my youngest says really?!?! A lot).


----------

